# C in C Commendations Afghanistan?



## Dirty Patricia (3 Feb 2008)

Why have no unit commendations yet been awarded for recent combat operations in Afghanistan?  Is the process this lengthy? 3 VP's was awarded quite soon after their return.  Was the bar set to low by past awards?  Is there a feeling that every unit deploying to Afghanistan would merit it and thus it may never be awarded?  I think an argument can be made for 1 VP and 1 RCR based on their direct actions with the enemy.  Their offensive operations merit a unit award and are not the same as "every tour" to Afghanistan.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Feb 2008)

It's gotta start with someone writing it up. Grab your pen.


----------



## Fdtrucker (3 Feb 2008)

I remember being on parade in 1997 in Petawawa when 3 RCR was given a Unit Commendation from 1992 for elements being with the 1 R22ER Battle Group from 4 CMBG on the first tour to the X-Yugoslavia. On parade it was mentioned it was a short time to get it.
Did not a couple of AF Sqn just get Unit Commendation from Kosovo late last year after how many years?

take a look into History and see how long some unit had to wait (or still waiting) for WW2 Unit commendations.


----------



## Dirty Patricia (3 Feb 2008)

The Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation "was created in 2002 to recognize the outstanding service of Canadian Forces in times of conflict under direct enemy fire. It is open to members of the Canadian Forces, as well as members of the Commonwealth and foreign forces working in conjunction with the Canadian Forces."

It has only been awarded 3 times.  Retroactively to 1 R22eR (Sarajevo 1992) and 2 PPCLI (Medak 1993).  As well it has since been awarded to 3 PPCLI (Afghanistan 2002).


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Feb 2008)

Perhaps the answer is wrapped up in this topic.


----------



## Dirty Patricia (14 Feb 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Perhaps the answer is wrapped up in this topic.



The topic of battle honours is discussed at length in that topic, but no reference to the Commander in Chief Unit Commendation.  I know the issue of battle honours for Afghanistan is still being discussed, and if the release of the Air Force's for Kosovo is any indication it could take some time.  I hope C in C Unit Commendations are being looked at and will duly be awarded to deserving units.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Feb 2008)

Fdtrucker said:
			
		

> Did not a couple of AF Sqn just get Unit Commendation from Kosovo late last year after how many years?



Those Sqns received Battle Honours not unit commendations


----------



## Starlight31 (6 Mar 2008)

The buzz when we were leaving TF 0306 from the higher up's, was that we were going to get it, but it took time (It was from the top of the BG).


----------



## Dirty Patricia (7 Mar 2008)

Starlight,
We found you a good batch of enemy and 1 RCR BG did some hard fighting to clear them out.  Good job and the award will be well deserved if it happens.  Hopefully word will start filtering down soon.


----------



## Scoobs (7 Mar 2008)

Personnel in theatre are aware of the C in C Unit Commendation, as well as the CF Unit Commendation.  

Enough said.


----------



## Starlight31 (7 Mar 2008)

Dirty Patricia said:
			
		

> Starlight,
> We found you a good batch of enemy and 1 RCR BG did some hard fighting to clear them out.  Good job and the award will be well deserved if it happens.  Hopefully word will start filtering down soon.



What I find funny, is how hard we seem to fight our selves now in terms of awards.  I wish we could stop coming up with reason why we *can't* award troops in fear of? I guess I don't know.  

Dirty Patricia, you guys found more than a good batch.. damn, you guys sure stirred the bees nest!!  We still can't get over how you guy's went in their with a XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2008)

Moderator warning ...

Beware the OPSEC ...

ArmyVern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## horseman (7 Mar 2008)

Here is food for thought - when I was over there for a year I heard at least a couple of times that an 'official' national monument would be build in Ottawa for Afghanistan, as it would not go on the Cenotaph or the Peacekeeping Monument. Never heard anything after getting back...anybody heard of developments in this regard?


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2008)

horseman said:
			
		

> Here is food for thought - when I was over there for a year I heard at least a couple of times that an 'official' national monument would be build in Ottawa for Afghanistan, as it would not go on the Cenotaph or the Peacekeeping Monument. Never heard anything after getting back...anybody heard of developments in this regard?



Never heard anything along any of those lines.  That would definitely have been making the rounds even if it had only been a very juicy rumour, but I haven't heard a thing.


----------



## horseman (7 Mar 2008)

Just rumor mill, then...it was tied to the staggering profits being made by the Timmy's at KAF by the CFPSA. Promise of funds allocated for (among other things) paying for a monument in Ottawa, etc. etc. 

Seems like a good idea to me, though - something permanent the families can go to, national recognitiion in the capital, etc. Oh well, an idea which may yet see fruition with time...


----------



## Starlight31 (7 Mar 2008)

I think it would be outstanding if they could make they same plaques as they do in KAF behind the NSE/Role 1 Barber... That would last forever!


----------



## Starlight31 (7 Mar 2008)

You are so right! I just think it would be a great statement to our fallen troops children, etc? IMHO.


----------

